
Ask HN: Tips on securing a MacBook Air? - zofiagfranks
Hi HN, I&#x27;m trying to learn more about computer security. I just bought a MacBook Air and would any security tips the HN community might have to offer.<p>Thanks for your help!
======
nwrk
Good and detailed guide: [https://github.com/drduh/macOS-Security-and-Privacy-
Guide](https://github.com/drduh/macOS-Security-and-Privacy-Guide)

~~~
zofiagfranks
thanks:)

